# Lock Problems - Anyone else? HELP?



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

Wondering if anyone else has this problem. I've read many threads about many electrical problems, but haven't seen this specifically. The dealer already replaced a part based on the technical service bulletin 040864018 FRONT DOOR LOCK WILL NOT UNLOCK OR WILL LOCK INTERMITTENTLY. It didn't work.

Here's what's it's doing (intermittant, but 3 days out of the last 7 I couldn't lock my car):
1 - Both doors are shut
2 - Hit lock on keyfob
3 - Passenger side lock goes down, drivers side doesn't
4 - Horn chirps 5 times (horn indicator is turned OFF)
5 - Alarm is engaged
6 - If you open the driver's door at this point, the alarm siren goes off. 

Also had this happen:
1 - inside car, remove key from ignition
2 - both doors lock (mind you I'm still in the car)
3 - Horn chirps 5 times (the horn indicator is OFF)
4 - alarm is activated
5 - At this point, I'm locked inside my car with the alarm activated. I have to unlock the car from the INSIDE using my key. 

Maybe I need a priest instead of a GM dealer? Anyone with the same problem and/or possible suggestions please reply!! 

Thanks,
GTO girl


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Me too but it was my passenger door would'nt lock. I had to get back in the car and lock and unlock the drivers door a couple of times to have the passenger door start locking and unlocking again. I have no idea what happened, but it only happened 1 time so far. I hate crap like this. If it happens again I'll just bring it in and have it looked at. That's all I can say....Peace


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I've had a couple of instances when I got the 5 chirps. I was in Best Buy's parking lot and it took about five trys to finally get the car to behave. I think it happened because I accidentally hit "lock" on the fob after I shut my door but before the passenger shut thiers.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I got 5 chirps when I hit the lock button before I shut my door.Then I hit lock again and it chirped again.I then hit the unlock and then the lock button, and that seemed to work.Hope this helps.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Also had it happen. Turned out that the passenger door lock somehow got jammed. When I tried to unjam it, the plastic piece of the lock that you pull up came off. I carefully guided it back into the slots that house the plastic pull. While right now the passenger can't unlock the door, even if it weren't broken, it's a PIA to reach back there and unlock that it really doesn't matter. However, locking works fine, and since I park in the city, I need that security.

This is the only problem that I have had with the GTO so far, so I haven't taken it back to the dealer, since it's so minor, and I'm more concerned with them doing more harm to the car than fixing it. In fact, the car hasn't been back since I drove it out of the lot.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> Also had it happen. Turned out that the passenger door lock somehow got jammed. When I tried to unjam it, the plastic piece of the lock that you pull up came off. I carefully guided it back into the slots that house the plastic pull. While right now the passenger can't unlock the door, even if it weren't broken, it's a PIA to reach back there and unlock that it really doesn't matter.



I haven't had the "5-chirp" problem yet.. But on my 1st day with the new car, I had the plastic door lock piece come off in my hand while unlocking it.

My dealer ordered me a new one, but it took 4 weeks to arrive. In the meanwhile, I figured out a pretty good way to fix it that attaches it to the door lock threaded post more securely than stock...

Disassemble the "red" lock tab from the black plastic piece. Unlock the doors, and heat up your hot glue gun. Put a dab of glue on the inside diameter of the red lock tab where it is supposed to grab the threaded post. Quickly position the black plastic door lock piece at the right height, and then insert the red lock tab. (this is why the doors had to be unlocked in the first place) 

That'll do the trick. We shouldn't have these problems on a $30K car, but at least they are easily fixed.

BOB


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I had the same problem. The locks were like on their own time warp. the passenger lock would stick - a couple of days later it would be fine. then the driver lock would do it. Finally neither of them would lock and of course I got the five beep course everytime I locked it. The guys at work would give me crap cause most of them like Fords, Beemers etc. So I took it to the dealer - they checked it out said I needed a part (something under the dash I think a relay of some kind) that part din't fix the problem - two weeks later I took it back - they said I needed another part. this time it was the driver door cylinoid(?). I brought it back in another two weeks and the problem has been solved. The doors can now be locked and from the inside by moving the lock itself up and down. The driver door seems to be the master for both doors cause when you move it up and down it moves both door locks. The only complaint I had was I had to reposition the plastic piece back in place under the dash cause they didn't lock that piece up in it's proper place so it would keep falling. The only thing I can say I have had lately is I opened the truck via the fob and when I lifted up the decklid the alarm went off??! It hasn't done it again. I guess I would rather have a sensitive alarm rather than one that didn't work. I have between thirteen and fourteen thousand miles on her. . :confused :willy: :willy: :cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Just dropped mine off at the dealer today for the passenger door lock knob mechanism to be replaced. It's a known problem, and they ordered me the part months ago, but just now getting around to having it installed. Apparently they now have a better way to attach the knob to the rod that actually locks/unlocks the door. I had the 5-chirp problem. Really annoying and somewhat embarrassing in parking lots. Hope this fixes it.

I hope they also get to fixing the shifter rattle and the little door to the back of the center console that broke off. And the gas cap door that I managed to break off. And the little tab that holds the triangular trim piece at the front of the passenger door window that I broke. Damn - my family's hard on this car!


----------



## LBgto (Dec 14, 2004)

Had mine fixed. Dealer first replaced the door lock assembly which only fixed the problem for ONE night. Next try they did some more research and replaced the door lock actuators. Problem fixed.

If they just replace the door lock assembly it most likely won't fix the issue.

Just my $.02


----------



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, I'll tell the dealer about the solenoid. Right now they are grasping at straws.


----------



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

My little door off the back of the center console broke off too. I should have them fix that! Quite funny how we've all had the same problems, isn't it.


----------



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, I'll tell them about the actuator solution that worked for you. Pretty sad I have to tell the dealer what to look at.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I went though various posts on the Door lock problems and mine relates to GTO Girl's second issue where when you remove the key from the ignition both doors lock and then you have to unlock the car using the FOB to get out, LOL. I do not however, get the Horn chirps. Any ideas?


----------

